# [C++] Spracherkennung



## Ryu1991 (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe jetzt schon einige Zeit gesucht, und hierzu auch einen Thread gefunden, aber der hatte leider nicht die, für mich wichtigen Informationen.

Ich suche eine Lib, mit der ich relativ leicht ein Programm zu Spracherkennung schreiben kann. 
Ich weiß wie viel Mathe da dran hängt, und wie das im groben funktioniert, und möchte die Lib ausdrücklich nicht selber schreiben. 
Kennt jemand zufällig sowas?


----------



## saftmeister (1. Juli 2009)

Willst du tatsächlich Sprach-Erkennung oder Text-Erkennung?

Sprach-Erkennung gibts hier


----------



## Ryu1991 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi, danke, ja ich bin mir sicher, dass ich Spracherkennung möchte, alredings habe ich bei den Links jetzt nichts gefunden, was für WIndows war, und funktioniert hat


----------



## saftmeister (2. Juli 2009)

Von Windows war keine Rede ;-)

Versuch doch mal die freie Variante von MS: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...97-40a7-453f-b0ee-6583171b4530&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Ryu1991 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi danke, das schaue ich mir mal an


----------

